

All I want for Christmas is my Apple TV - jon_dahl
http://blog.brightcove.com/en/2012/12/all-i-want-christmas-my-apple-tv

======
daniel-cussen
I thought Apple would make a projector before a TV, honestly. It just seemed
like the Apple thing to do, especially after having a projector for a while.

